# Advice please :/



## Mark Peters (Jul 27, 2015)

I've been having persistent abdominal pain for the last few weeks. I've had it before, but only lasted a week, then went away.

My bowel habits are otherwise normal, just the bloating and pain.

Doc has thrown buscopan at me, which seems to help a little and arranged for an ultrasound and sent off a poo sample for some tests.

I don't think it's a reaction to any food specifically, although I've been tested for Ceoliac disease which was negative.

I'm trying dairy free for a few days, but don't expect it to help as eating dairy doesn't seem to make it any worse.

Really starting to get me down now, not sure where else to go.

Sounds like it could be SIBO, but since pretty much any intestinal disorder includes bloating and pain, it could be anything 

I do have a few muscle-related aches and pains too, but not sure if relevant, or separate issues.

Really just don't know what to do next. Insist on further tests? SIBO breath test?

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes. Insist on further testing. I wasn't tested for sibo for years until I said I wanted it. After the antibiotics some symptoms got much better.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Let us know if taking out dairy makes a difference.


----------

